# RE: Clarifying the Pinks' Gravesite



## PhilipLivingstone (Aug 27, 2010)

Whilst I realise that a recently asked question regarding the above, is now “closed”, it was nevertheless this query “Where was AW Pink Buried?” (May, 2010); which prompted me to contact the PuritanBoard with the intent of providing information to the inquirer. In an effort to be helpful, it may be, that some other person having an interest in this subject, might find use in the following from one familiar with the area.

Sandwick Cemetery is located on the coastline to the east of the town centre on the Sandwick Road (A866). There is nowhere in Stornoway that is too far to walk, and the walk to the cemetery is no exception. At North Street, turn right and head towards the sea. AWP died in 1952 so there is little difficulty finding the right area of the cemetery. 

It is simplest to look for the ornate black monolith that marks the grave of Kenneth MacRae. As you look at this massive column and inscription, turn your head 90 degrees to look over your left shoulder. The poignant contrast gives a thoughtful individual much to ponder. From a monolith extolling greatness; to nothing at all. The nearby patch of grass between the stones of an adjacent row marks the place where the Pinks’ bodies await the trumpet call.

Sincerely,
Philip Livingstone
The Forgotten Bible


----------



## PhilA (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Philip for taking the time to post this. 

Phil A


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 27, 2010)

Indeed. I was there in April and saw the empty space. I know some folks on Lewis would like to put a marker there.

Macrae's monolith is not black, though!


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 29, 2010)

That would be "the Pinks' gravesite" if there are two of them.

There's some interesting profitable literature published in connection with Kenneth MacRae as well as Pink.

It would be nice for someone to erect a gravestone for Pink, unless he absolutely refused one.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 29, 2010)

PhilipLivingstone said:


> Very Good - would seem the mind was recalling the text colour: simple case of "mis-spoken" word. Happens with age. The important thing is that the black on grey monolithof MacCrae's is there and folk, finding it, may readily find the site where the Pinks rest. Thank you for your correction which, I trust, will be appreciated by any who are interested to find the grave of Arthur and Vera Pink.
> With kindest regards,
> Philip L



Dear Brother,

Nobody was implying you were intending to mislead! I just happened to have a photo online and thought it would be nice to share!

Blessings

Jonathan


----------



## PhilA (Aug 31, 2010)

Philip

Pink’s “Sovereignty of God” was one of the first good Christian books that I read as a youngster. Murray’s “The Life of Arthur W. Pink” had a lasting impact on me and since reading I have always had a desire to visit the Outer Hebrides. Your comment has inspired me to dig out my copy of “Diary of Kenneth MacRae”. A volume last read 30 years ago! So much to do and so little time!

Persevere with the internet. You are not alone in being bamboozled by the apparent complexity and etiquette of the forum. 

Kind regards

Phil A


----------



## Wayne (Aug 31, 2010)

Mr. Livingston:

Do please remember that we are doing a lot of teaching here, and patience is sometimes required when dealing with some who are not so mature in the faith. I think there is nonetheless much here that is edifying and honoring of our Lord. That is always our goal.

As to your dilemma with the book, on AbeBooks Official Site - New & Used Books, New & Used Textbooks, Rare & Out of Print Books, I find a number of copies of the _Life of AWP_ listed. Here are the first three offerings by various bookstores:

1. The Life of Arthur W Pink (ISBN: 9780851513324)
Murray, I.H.
Bookseller: Scripture Truth Publications (Crewe, Ches, United Kingdom)
Quantity Available: 1
Book Description: Banner Of Truth, 1981. Paper Back. Book Condition: Good. 12mo - over 6¾" - 7¾" tall. 272 pages. Bookseller Inventory # 007298
Price: US$ 1.59
Shipping: US$ 9.28, From United Kingdom to U.S.A.

2. Life Of Faith, The [Paperback] by A.w., Pink, (ISBN: 1857920473 / 1-85792-047-3)
Bookseller: LaCelle Books (Camden, NY, U.S.A.)
Quantity Available: 1
Book Description: Christian Focus, 1998. Paperback. Book Condition: New. Bookseller Inventory # 9781857920475
Price: US$ 10.67
Shipping: US$ 3.00, Within U.S.A.

3. THE LIFE OF ARTHUR W. PINK (ISBN: 9780851513324)
Murray, Iain H.
Bookseller: Apologia Words and Music (Mississauga, ON, Canada)
Quantity Available: 1
Book Description: Banner of Truth, 1981. Soft Cover. Book Condition: Very Good. Assumed First, No History. Bookseller Inventory # 018867
Price: US$ 12.00
Convert Currency
Shipping: US$ 8.50
From Canada to U.S.A.

Beyond those three, there are another 21 listed, though some are the later edition published after 2001.

I also have to wonder if the Chapel Library might be interested in reprinting the original edition? Have you ever contacted them? It might take some work to gain that permission, but I can't think of any organization more likely to be granted such permission. You might not be aware, but they have been reprinting all of the Studies in the Scriptures series.


----------



## PhilA (Sep 1, 2010)

Dear Philip

Thank you for sharing your memories. I still have my original paperback copy (1981) although it is now beginning to show the years (just like its owner!) I was unaware of the differences between the two editions. I will investigate in due course when time permits. I have from earliest days been very fond of “The Banner” having benefited immensely from their publications. 
Through “The Banner” I discovered and developed a love for the Puritans among many other writers. 

Your impact here has already inspired me to re-read “Diary of Kenneth A MacRae” and now I have desire to re-read the life of AWP. 

Regards


----------



## Wayne (Sep 1, 2010)

Philip:

Not impatience on your part, but rather, patience on our part in working with some of the participants on the Board. No, I was not attributing any impatience to you, at all. I was only trying to speak to your comment that the Puritan Board was not proving to be what you had hoped, with the statement that we are in the process here of calling some participants up to a higher standard. In short, I would hope that you will find sufficient materials here to keep your interest.

The information after my name is there simply as a matter of protocol. I'm one of the moderators of the Puritan Board and each of the moderators has that same set of information following our names. That information is provided as a convenience for those who need it. Your signature block is quite fine and doesn't need any change.

if you need any additional help in locating that copy of the Life of AWP, please let me know.


----------



## PhilA (Sep 1, 2010)

Dear Philip

I have read your comments and respect the position you have taken. Your recollections and memories have been greatly appreciated. Thank you for sharing them.

Kind Regards

Phi A


----------

